# MTB Father's Day @ West Hartford Rez



## yesmandroc (Jun 18, 2011)

8:30 A.M. Beginner-intermediate pace.


----------



## Nick (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd love to head out there but my FIL isn't the MT biking type  more golf kinda guy.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds neat.  Think I'm gonna hit up my local haunt though instead.


----------



## yesmandroc (Jun 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sounds neat.  Think I'm gonna hit up my local haunt though instead.



Cool. 

By the way I didn't want to highjack your thread so I did a new one instead of suggesting it in yours. I'm trying to not be that guy.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2011)

You mean like me, who was 'that guy' n your thread instead???  Sorry! :lol:

Have fun tomorrow.  Hopefully Jeff actually shows!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## yesmandroc (Jun 19, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You mean like me, who was 'that guy' n your thread instead???  Sorry! :lol:
> 
> Have fun tomorrow.  Hopefully Jeff actually shows!



No I meant me. I've been involved in some highjacking here and there.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2011)

How was the rides? I went golfing and man it was a beautiful morning. I was out at 6AM on the course :lol: 

The only downside is, no beer until 11. Argh.


----------



## yesmandroc (Jun 20, 2011)

Good ride! Tons of people out there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2011)

We did see an owl while we were out on this ride!


----------



## yesmandroc (Jun 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> We did see an owl while we were out on this ride!



Sure did! Remember that's the only excuse for stopping short of the top if a hill.


----------

